# Propranolol



## Daisy1234 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on here so I will give you a little background to my problem...

I experienced anxiety for the first time almost 3 years ago when I was 20. I went through a period of a couple of months of feeling sick everytime I left the house, I was never sick and I even tried to make myself sick to get rid of the feeling but never could. I went to doctors and deep down knew it was anxiety but never said anything, I was given anti-nausea tablets, I carried them everywhere and just knowing I had something on me to stop the feeling (I never even tried them so I don't know if they worked!) stopped the anxiety! about 6 months later I began to get moments of anxiety again, however this time instead of nausea I would get diarrhoea. This would usually happen at times when 'most people' would feel nervous e.g. my graduation, interviews, first day of a new job so was quite managable. 

last summer I had another bad cause of anxiety in the form of nausea and feeling dizzy, I went to the doctor and was prescribed 40mg of propranolol daily, however I was very reluctant to take it, I don't like the idea of having to rely on a medication to feel 'normal'. I luckily managed to break out of this anxious cycle on my own and didn't end up taking the medication.

So my current problem.. I am experiencing anxiety every morning before work. There are no issues at work and I like my job I'm just now stuck in this cycle of expecting to feel anxious, worrying about it, and then it results in me being anxious. My main problem is diarrhoea with my anxiety, I will need to rush to the toilet several times before work and when I get to work, which is not ideal as we only have 1 toilet in the building and it's right next to offices where everyone can hear everything which increases the anxiety! I also work night shifts and experience no anxiety on nights which makes my situation even more weird! I think it's because there are less staff on nights and no one near the toilet so I don't have to worry! I absolutely dread day shifts and it's becoming unbearable! What would everyone advise me, is there anyone else in the same situation as me? has anyone tried propranolol for anxiety related diarrhoea? I was originally prescribed 40mg daily, should I try taking this or should I try taking it only before day shifts to see if it helps?? I don't like the idea of taking something everyday but would it work better?

Thankyou everyone for any help!


----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

Take it! It will stop the anxiety. People use propranolol for public speaking. I feel bad for your bathroom situation, so I suggest that you run the water while ur in there so nobody can hear. I have the same problem with diarrhea before work, or any social situation! I was diagnosed with IBS and take a small dose of Lomotil. It works!! Stops the diarrhea, but not the anxiety. That's why I say take the propranolol!!


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

It may help with your physiological reactions to anxiety such as diarrhea by keeping your body calm even when anxiety strikes.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Have you ever looked into IBS hun


----------



## Sarah1982 (Jun 24, 2012)

I used to have the same toilet issue in my last job. I take propranolol 20mg when required, not every day. Don't beat yourself up for taking this, it's not a anti depressant and lots of people take it every day for angina. It will help!


----------



## afedup (Apr 10, 2012)

Since there are no issues and you like your job, why are you experiencing anxiety?


----------



## Kerry broome (May 31, 2015)

Hi I have never met anyone with the same anxiety diarrhoea problem. It is a absolute nightmare. I've had this for 4 years now and they've been stages I've dealt with it well. But feel like it's time I've got to get some help as I struggle when taking my child to school and then get more worried I'm being a rubbish mum and she'll notice even though she doesn't seem to but makes my diarrhoea worse!! Anyway I've been prescribed 10mg of propranolol twice a day. Still not took them they are looking at me on the worktop! Although feel tomorrow is the day, I'm mad I've got to take them but want my life back and going to give in. I spin regularly does anyone know if it will effect that? Thanks xx


----------



## Kerry broome (May 31, 2015)

I'd be interested to know did you take them daisy123?


----------



## Kerry broome (May 31, 2015)

Also am complete novice to forums and have no idea how I see if anyone has replied does it just pop up under my message!! It's all new to me!! ?


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Kerry broome said:


> Also am complete novice to forums and have no idea how I see if anyone has replied does it just pop up under my message!! It's all new to me!! ?


Hi Kerry,

You can see if anyone has replied by looking where it says 'your notifications' on the top of the site. New messages, replies etc will be shown there.

To answer your question: I don't know how useful propranolol is against diarrhoea caused by anxiety. But it seems logical it could help. So don't be afraid of taking the pills, it's a very safe and good medicine. Spinning is some sort of exercise is it not? Yes betablockers can effect exercising as your heart won't work as hard as it normally would so you can become exhausted and out of breath quicker. But 10mg x2 a day is a rather low dose so I don't think you will notice much difference.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

it's always helped with every physical symptom i have including upset stomach. i'd suggest only taking it when you feel anxious, since you might build up a tolerance to it and need to start taking more for it to be effective, which happened to me.


----------



## Kerry broome (May 31, 2015)

Thanks alot for your reply I assumed you had to come of them slowly like it says in the leaflet can you just take as and when then?


----------



## Kerry broome (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for your reply zoslow yes spinning is exercise on a still bike strenuous and fast! Really enjoying it so don't want to stop. Will definitely try tablets in the morning cheers.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Kerry broome said:


> Thanks alot for your reply I assumed you had to come of them slowly like it says in the leaflet can you just take as and when then?


If you have been taking them regularly for some time you should not go off them abruptly but rather consult your doctor and possibly taper. However if you use them on a per needed basis right from the start and well let's say not using them more than 2-3 days a week it should be perfectly fine to take them when you feel like you need it and skip other days when you don't.


----------



## wweahh (Jun 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> it's always helped with every physical symptom i have including upset stomach. i'd suggest only taking it when you feel anxious, since you might build up a tolerance to it and need to start taking more for it to be effective, which happened to me.


just a quick question regarding what you said about buuilding tolerance... you sure is that correct ? I heard people take it for their blood pressure for years and years, sure they coudn`t to that if it builds up tolerance...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

wweahh said:


> just a quick question regarding what you said about buuilding tolerance... you sure is that correct ? I heard people take it for their blood pressure for years and years, sure they coudn`t to that if it builds up tolerance...


some people don't build tolerances to things. I build insane tolerances to benzos, among other things, but some people can take the same dose for years and never need more.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

wweahh said:


> just a quick question regarding what you said about buuilding tolerance... you sure is that correct ? I heard people take it for their blood pressure for years and years, sure they coudn`t to that if it builds up tolerance...


When using it to treat high blood pressure, it is prescribed in rather high doses. Whereas for some people to treat physical symptoms of anxiety only 10-20 mg is needed. Most substances when used in large doses will still have some effect considering the receptors can only be up or downregulated so much.

I started on 10 mg, now I need 30-40 mg and I'm not on it daily but more like 1-2 times a week. It does build tolerance.


----------

